# Sony XES-M1 Mobile ES Amplifier



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Mint condition... SQ Bliss

Sony XES-M1 Mobile ES amplifier - eBay (item 320629312420 end time Dec-20-10 09:46:31 PST)

$200 shipped to DIYMA compadres.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

SOLD


----------

